# wheresss all the new jersey GTOs!



## lokoo (Jun 18, 2006)

i just bought my GTO and i havent seen one yet =[ let me know so we can start a club..lol or somthing.. i feel like a loner out there. soo all jersey Gtos let me know where u at!


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

lokoo said:


> i just bought my GTO and i havent seen one yet =[ let me know so we can start a club..lol or somthing.. i feel like a loner out there. soo all jersey Gtos let me know where u at!


Your not alone :cool


----------



## lokoo (Jun 18, 2006)

lol what part of jerz u at?


----------



## 36Goat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm in Stewartsville '05 yellow.


----------



## lokoo (Jun 18, 2006)

nice yellow..


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

lokoo said:


> lol what part of jerz u at?


Wayne, wat about you?


----------



## lokoo (Jun 18, 2006)

thats cool listen for the jersey GTO 's and friends theres been a meet planned.. click the link to check out details. over 30 GTO's are going!!! 

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86285


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

New Goat in Ridgewood NJ. I go to the cruise night most weeks in Wykcoff. Wont be there this week (traveling to St. Louis) but will plan on being there the following week. We should all show up.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

We had 4 GTO's at Wyckoff this past week and I know of two others that come. So anyone wants to hang with some new GTO folks, come on down/up to Wyckoff, NJ Cruise night. Its in the DMV parking lot in Wyckoff. Wednesday nights 6:00PM until the Goats go home.


----------



## nmarino91 (May 5, 2010)

I'm also trying to get a meet together some time before the end of summer. let me know who is down and we will set up a date


----------



## redrider (Mar 12, 2007)

go to www.nj pontiac group.com,we have two shows comeing up in aug
this is mostly a gto club,


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a TR 06 w/ 18s in Jackson, NJ right outside of 6 flags. Its a buddy of mine.


----------



## nmarino91 (May 5, 2010)

I'm close to Jackson! I would like to get a cruise night together. I'm central Jerzy.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

nmarino91 said:


> I'm close to Jackson! I would like to get a cruise night together. I'm central Jerzy.


Come to the Cars 4 Paws charty event. It isn't too far from you!


----------



## nmarino91 (May 5, 2010)

Where is that located?


----------

